# Micromaster 420 Ansteuerung über Profibus



## Fink (7 April 2005)

Morgen 

Ich habe folgendes Problem mit den MM 420

Meine Aufgabe ist, dass ich den MM über den Profibus mit einer S7- 300 ansteuere.  Bis jetzt habe ich die Hardware Einstellungen konfiguriert. Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß wie das Telegramm genau aus zu schauen hat. Zudem muss ich den Datenaustausch ohne Standarbaustein durch führen und in der Betriebsanleitung ist dieses Kapitel sehr dürftig beschrieben.

Ich wollte Fragen ob jemand eine Beispiel hat oder mir das erklären kann. 

mfg lukas

ps: unter suchen habe ich schon nachgeschaut aber wurde nicht wirklich schlauer


----------



## volker (7 April 2005)

*benutze die suchfunktion und suche nach mm4*

auf meiner homepage findest du ein beispielprojekt.


----------

